# الى مهندسي المكامن (البتروفيزياء ) ومهندسي الحفر



## jabbar_k74 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اجمعين 
اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير .......اللهم امين.

اخواني الاعزاء اثناء تجوالي في الانترنت وجدت الكتب التالية الخاصة بـ( البتروفيزياء وهندسة الحفر اتمنى ان يستفاد منها الجميع ).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
البتروفيزياء :-
http://www.4shared.com/file/150354837/f1324766/19890242-Basic-Log-Interpretation.html

الحفر :- 
http://www.4shared.com/file/150357512/a903edd6/13055431-well-drilling-operations.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اتمنى الاستفادة من الجميع .........................مع التحية والاحترام لاصحاب المنتدى


----------



## No fighting (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور و الله و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الغلا665 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا أخوي بصراحة جدا استفدت من هلموضوع
جعله الله بميزان حسناتك يوم الدين
تحياتي الغلا


----------



## En 3eSaM (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً جزيلاً لكـ أخي العزيز

جاري التحميل


----------

